# Seaman dies at Fawley



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7590322.stm

My thoughts go out to his family.

David


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Yes a very sad incident indeed. One often wonders when the oil majors farmed out operations that were carried out by their own employees, to contractors did safety go into freefall. I have had experience at oil terminals where contract personell had little or virtually no knowledge of the operation or safety requirements apart from the fact they knew there was a no smoking policy.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Every death at work is unfortunate and we should extend our sympathy to the family of this poor chap. 

In the meantime we have no idea what the cause so should not rush to judgement.

David - I am sure you will let us know when there is a report on this published.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Thoughts to this poor mans family


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Condolences indeed to the bereaved.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Condolences indeed to the bereaved.



Hear hear.


----------



## albert.s.i (Aug 26, 2007)

my condolance to the family. albert.s.i


----------

